
How to track arbitrary events and funnels with Google Analytics very, very well. - Concours
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2010/06/segmentable-funnel_08.html
======
shib71
The original post: [http://www.lunametrics.com/blog/2010/06/04/segment-goal-
funn...](http://www.lunametrics.com/blog/2010/06/04/segment-goal-funnel-
google-analytics/)

